
Uber sues Ola for allegedly using the dirty tricks - prostoalex
http://qz.com/645258/uber-sues-ola-for-allegedly-using-the-same-dirty-tricks-uber-was-accused-of-using-on-lyft-and-gett/
======
vr3690
This is rich coming from Uber.

